# Timing it right?



## Hollybear (May 11, 2016)

I thought we had timed it so perfectly this month as I got a positive opk on Tuesday and we had BD Sunday, Monday and then on Tuesday. I then got another positive opk on Wednesday but no thermal shift. It wasn't until yesterday (Friday) that my temperatures rose.

I'm so gutted as after the three nights in a row in correlation to the first positive opk we haven't done the horizontal shuffle since! I'm now scared we've missed the window. My EWCM stopped after the two positive opks and I didn't have any more cramping. 

Hoping for just a delayed temp rise!

My boobs feel like they've got weights in them and hurt with the slightest movement which iv never ever had before even in my last pregnancy! 

So confused and disapointed with myself for being complacent!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

i feel your pain hollybear.
currently trying the natural route with OPK'S. so far have   day 5, 6 and tonight is 8. will carry on every 2 nights nw till day 16. i know i ovulate between day 11 and 14  but i tried clomid last month and OPK's were showing surges from day 6 this monh   So just going with the flow and crossing fingers.
Hopefully, we will both get there at some point. 
Chin up
Jade x


----------



## Hollybear (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for reply! It's aweful! I'm on CD43 and I honestly feel like I'm going insane this month!

My two best friends hav just found out they're pregnant and one took the morning after pill so it's put even more pressure on this tww!


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Holly bear.When i conceived naturally it was the abundance ewcm that I think make us time it right! We bd up until the last positive opk and then didn't after that and we got lucky.- fingers crossed. 

Jdm- are you using preseed? I think that I got pregnant by using this!!


----------



## Hollybear (May 11, 2016)

Thanks foxglove! Definitely makes me feel more hopeful that I did have eggwhites and it could have preserved the spermies for me! My boobs are definitely making me feel hopeful!!!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi foxglove. 
no i havent as im not too sure of which brand is the best and dont want to reduce chances further. he has low count, low motility, high morphology and clumping. He is currently on vitamins so he rattles a lot😂 mixed in with low ovarian reserves, PCOS, insulin resistance and old age. 😂 yes im on plenty of pills and lifestyle changes to get hormones improved. my endocrinologist said im now ready and medically fit enough to try to concieve before my last donor embryo cycle in January.
Ive looked on a popular selling site at preseed but tberes so many and i dont know which to buy and how to use it. 
Hollybear, i hope these are positive signs for you
jade x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Jdm- I didn't know there was more than one type of preseed? I just bought from Amazon and used. I was always quite dry and so I think I may not have had a great environment for the sperm so I think that's why the preseed worked for me. My dh had lowish sperm count.  I wish you all the best of luck xx


----------

